# Tiles Lack Icons



## Renzatic (Mar 5, 2012)

Alright. I'm on my brand new Windows 8 x64 install. Tried it out on one of my little old laptops, and ended up liking it enough to give it a go on my big PC. Things are going surprisingly well thus far. It's fast. Runs thinner than 7. I like the improvements made to the desktop. Even the start menu has grown on me a bit after using it for a little while. Things are pretty smooth overall. Save for one thing...

My Metro tiles are blank (though any non-metro pinned tiles show up just fine) Judging from their display in the big apps list, it's like they're missing their icons. I get a little tile showing off, say, the store, for example. It's just a white page on a blue background, which shows nothing on the actual start menu). Searching for any info on the subject has been fruitless. The only option I came up with was to go to the new settings menu, and select the "refresh my PC" option. Did that, and it came back with a report that I'm missing some files, which can be found on the installation disc. So I reinstall Windows 8. Run it through to keep my settings, and it let it do it's thing. Well, I've now got the Calendar tile showing the date, but the rest are still the same blank colored squares I've been staring at since I first installed. 

I'm running out of options here. I have no idea what else I can do besides ignore my Metro apps completely. Is there some solution I'm missing, or do I have to wait for an update that may or may not fix my problem?

Also, why is it that I can pin some tabs to the start menu, but not others? If I could pin any .exe or shortcut to it I want, I'd go from liking it alright to actually loving it.


----------

